# The Cake is a Lie - Seven Swords of Sin (Solo/Gestalt/E6/Recruiting)



## Creamsteak (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm looking to start a rather simple and deadly dungeon crawl adventure for one character. This will be a fairly light hearted game, though somewhat vicious. The adventure I'll be running is the Paizo Gamemastery module Seven Swords of Sin. This will be purely a dungeon crawl with no true beginning. We will jump right into the dangerous stuff. I intend to run it in a truely brutal way.

If you die, you're out of the game. If you don't die... then we keep going till you die.

When a player dies, I'll recruit a new player for the meat-grinder.

Sound fun? The game will be somewhat themed after the Portal computer game.



*Note that if you want to play in this game and you are not selected, you should NOT read the in-character thread. It will contain spoilers.

[sblock=Character Generation]Characters begin play as 6th level Gestalts with 4 bonus levels. A bonus level gives the benefits listed below.

*Bonus Levels*
1 hit point
1 skill point
1 action point
1 bonus feat

Point Buy is 32.

Races may be selected from the following list: Changeling, Dwarf, Elf, Gnome, Half-elf, Half-orc, Halfling, Human, Kalashtar, Shifter, Warforged.

Classes may be selected from the sources below:

*PHB:* All.
*XPH:* Psychic Warrior, Soulknife.
*Bo9S:* All.
*Comp:* Ninja, Scout, Spellthief, Warlock, Wu-jen.
*ECS:* Dragonmarked Heir and Extreme Explorer (available in attachment).

Feats may be selected from the sources below:

*PHB:* All. Leadership gives one cohort of average statistics.
*XPH:* Psionic Body and Psionic Talent are prohibited. Otherwise all.
*ECS:* All.
*RoE:* All.
*Bo9S:* All.

Hit Dice are maximized.

Equipment is by my own selection.

*Alignment is stealing a number from 4e (potentially). There is Good, Evil, Neutral (for druidic neutral) and Unaligned. Monks no-longer have a restriction. This also means you can be a Paladin-Barbarian or Paladin-Bard without breaking any rules. 

**Also note the Paladin of Tyranny from Unearthed Arcanna is available, but not Freedom/Slaughter. The Paladin of Tyranny will go by the Blackguard title.[/sblock]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 22, 2007)

I am intrigued by your ideas and wish to subscribe to your newsletter .  Give me a few hours and I'll come up with an entrant for the ol' meatgrinder. Are you allowing PrCs (for the level or two we can take) from the various books?  Also, is Artificer allowed?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 22, 2007)

Artificer works somewhat awkwardly for this environment, and while I might eventually allow it I'm not sure it's workable yet. Maybe with some more experience with the module (a few casualties) I'll know better. PrCs out of the DMG are fine. You'll have to tell me which others you might be interested in.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 22, 2007)

Well I was considering recycling an old 'tank' idea for a Warforged Paladin/Pious Templar (I could afford one level of Pious Templar and it'd give me Mettle, which is nice).  I'm still considering a bunch of other ideas though, so we'll see .

Edit: Inspiration Strikes!  I think I might do a Warforged Paladin or Warblade of some variety.

Edit 2: Alright, I'm leaning towards going Paladin and dropping the Pious Templar thing for simplicity's sake.  Questions about leadership: Is the cohort going to be 4th level max or 6th and 2 bonus levels max?  Also, what do you mean by 'average stats' for the cohort?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 22, 2007)

4th level max, standard npc array, non-gestalt, average hit points on all hit dice.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 22, 2007)

Aaaand only now do I finally notice that it's Gestalt.  Reworking from scratch now


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 22, 2007)

If you do take a cohort, I'll allow you to run it or have another player run it. However, that player can't run through the instance again later obviously. So you get get a second opinion if you want.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 22, 2007)

Alright, here's a prototype character:

[sblock=Stats]
Jostan the Eternal
Male Human Dragonmarked Heir/Warblade 6
Alignment: NG
Level: 6 + 4

Str: 16 (+3) [8 points, + 1 Level] 
Dex: 16 (+3) [10 points] 
Con: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Int: 12 (+1) [4 points] 
Wis: 10 (+0) [2 points] 
Cha: 10 (+0) [2 points] 

Racial Abilities: 1 bonus feat at first level, +4 skill points at first level, +1 skill point/level past first

Class Abilities: Favored in House, Least Dragonmark, Lesser Dragonmark, House Status, Additional Action Points, Improved Least Dragonmark, Improved Lesser Dragonmark, Greater Dragonmark, Improved Greater Dragonmark.

Hit Dice: 6d12 + 12
HP: 88/88
AP: 10/10
AC: 20 (+3 dex, +5 armor, +2 shield)
Init: +3 (+3 Dex)
Speed: 20 ft

Saves:
 Fortitude +7 [+5 base, +2 Con]
 Reflex +9 [+5 base, +3 Dex, +1 Int]
 Will +5 [+5 base, +0 Wis]

BAB/Grapple: +6/+9
Melee Atk: Bastard Sword +10 [1d10+5, 19-20/x2]
Melee Full Atk: Bastard Sword +10/+5 [1d10+5, 19-20/x2]

Skills :
 Balance +9 [10 ranks, +3 Dex, -4 ACP]
 Climb +9 [10 ranks, +3 Str, -4 ACP]
 Concentration +12 [10 ranks, +2 Con]
 Intimidate +9 [9 ranks, +0 Cha]
 Jump +3 [10 ranks, +3 Str, -4 ACP, -6 Speed]
 Tumble +8 [9 ranks, +3 Dex, -4 ACP]

Feats:
 1st: Adaptive Style
 Human Bonus: Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Bastard Sword)
 3rd: Weapon Focus (Bastard Sword)
 Warblade Bonus: Martial Study (Crusader Strike)
 6th: Action Boost
 7th: Devoted Bulwark
 8th: Vital Recovery
 9th: Martial Study (Revitalizing Strike)
 10th: Weapon Specialization (Bastard Sword)

Languages: Common, Draconic

Maneuvers Known: Revitalizing Strike, Crusader Strike, Ironheart Surge, Bonecrusher, Moment of Perfect Clarity, Battle Leader's Charge, Douse the Flames, Mountain Hammer
Stances Known: Punishing Stance, Stance of Absolute Steel
Maneuvers Readied: Revitalizing Strike, Ironheart Surge, Bonecrusher, Moment of Perfect Clarity
Spell-Like Abilities: Cure Light Wounds 2/day (1d8+5), Restoration 1/day, Cure Serious Wounds 1/day (3d8+12), Heal 2/day (150)

Stats based on having only a large shield, breastplate and bastard sword (all non-masterwork).
[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 22, 2007)

Well that character's definitely durable, though you'll have to live long enough to get those heals off . I should be able to have something up within 24 hours.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 22, 2007)

I just had so many ideas I was going crazy .  I was really tempted to stick with the warforged paladin, but warforged can't be dragonmarked, so I decided to revise.  I'm hoping this guy combines enough offense to whittle down my opponents with enough defense and healing to stay ALIVE.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh, you do realize house Jorasco = halflings right?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, a PbP Roguelike...  I have no desire whatsoever to attempt to play in this game, but I think it'll be an interesting read.   

Can we get a Weighted Companion Cube as a cohort?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 22, 2007)

Hrm... I'd have to say yes.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 22, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Oh, you do realize house Jorasco = halflings right?




So I looked and it mentioned that while it was extremely rare, certain indiscretions could lead to marks on people outside the listed families, and since this thing didn't seem too plot-heavy I thought it could work.  I can pretty easily rebuild him as a halfling, if you'd prefer


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 23, 2007)

Your game thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3956930#post3956930

Enjoy.


----------



## Avalon® (Dec 23, 2007)

Creamsteak, sign me up for the next one.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 23, 2007)

I'd also be very interested in getting in on the waiting list, this sounds like a blast. 

We do what we must
because we can.
For the good of all of us.
Except the ones who are dead.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 23, 2007)

But there's no sense crying
over every mistake.
You just keep on trying
'til you run out of cake.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 23, 2007)

Also it should go without saying that, "It's dark here. You will surely be eaten by a grue."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 23, 2007)

And the science gets done,
And you make a neat gun,
For the people who are still alive...


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 15, 2008)

We are ready for a new contestant! Avalon has dibs if he posts relatively soon, else I'll take someone else.


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll post something later tonight.


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 16, 2008)

Name 
Male Personality Warforged Crusader 6th// Warlock 6thl
Alignment

Str ?? -- (?? pts)
Dex ?? -- (?? pts)
Con ?? -- (?? pts)
Int ?? -- (?? pts)
Wis ?? -- (?? pts)
Cha ?? -- (?? pts)

Hit Points ??
AC ??, Touch ??, Flat ??
Init +?? 
BAB +??, Grap +??
Speed ?? (base ??, load 0/33, armorcategory)
Fort +??, Ref +??, Will +??

+?? Melee, weaponname, 1d6+??, 20/x2
+??/+?? Melee, weaponname/weaponname, 1d6+??/1d6+??, 20/x2
+?? Ranged, weaponname, 1d6+??, 20/x2, 30'r 
+??/+?? Ranged, weaponname/weaponname, 1d6+??/1d6+??, 20/x2, 30'r

Sizecategory, ??'??" tall, ?? wt, ?? yrs old
Colortype hair, colortype eyes, tonetype skin

Speaks languagename, languagename, and languagename

+?? Skillname (4) 
+?? Skillname (4)
+?? Skillname (4) 
+?? Skillname (4acp) add acp if susceptible to armor penalties
+?? Skillname (2cc) add cc if cross classed
+?? Skillname (4 + 2cc) show multiclass ranks seperately
+0 Listen (0) 
+0 Spot (0)

Feats
-featname (optional brief summary here)
-featname (optional brief summary here)

Racename Traits
-brief summary
-brief summary
-brief summary

Classname Abilities
-brief summary
-brief summary
-brief summary

Classname Abilities
-brief summary of second class' abilities

Invocations Known:

Write a long paragraph of character background and history here. Try to take advantage of using this section to make your character interesting instead of just a "video-gamish" list of D&D statistics. But don't write so much that it makes people's eyes fall out, keep it focused and stick to the highlights.

Write a paragraph that describes the characters personality, manners, attitude, motivations, likes, desires, goals, aspirations, fears, habits, quirks, and similar things. Thinking about that stuff and writing it down will help you role-play much much better and your games will become more fun for you and everybody else playing with you. Who knows, your role-playing might help you win an Academy Award someday (riiiight).

Write out another paragraph with details describing the way your PC looks when first encountered. Make him/her unique enough so that your character isn't just another boring face in the crowd. Also be sure to describe all your clothing colors and materials so that everyone isn't walking around looking like perfect clones wearing duplicate copies of Adventurer Jumpsuit Outfit #9!!


Armor (worn, ??wt) ??gp optional
Robe (worn, ??wt) ??gp optionally continue for each item below
Outfitname (worn, ??wt)

Medium Weapon or item (belt left, ??wt) 
Medium Weapon or item (belt right, ??wt)
Tiny Weapon or item (belt front, ??wt) 
Tiny Weapon or item (belt rear, ??wt) 
Other items attached to belt (location, ??wt) 

Bow or Crossbow (left shoulder, ??wt) 
Quiver or Javelin Tube (right shoulder, ??wt)
Backpack (center back, ??wt)
Bedroll (below backpack, ??wt) 
Other items worn on back or shoulders (location, ??wt)

Headband, Hat, Helmet (head, ??wt)
Lenses or Goggles (eyes, ??wt)
Cloak, Cape, or Mantle (worn, ??wt)
Vest, Vestment, or Shirt (worn, ??wt)
Ring (left ??th finger, -wt) 
Ring (right ??th finger, -wt) 
Amulet, Brooch, Medallion, or Necklace (worn, ??wt)
Belt (worn, ??wt)
Gloves or Gauntlets (hands, ??wt) 
Bracers or Bracelets (wrists, ??wt)
Boots or Slippers (feet, ??wt)
Other minor accessories (location, ??wt)

Waterskin- water (backpack, ??wt) 
5 Torches (backpack, ??wt) 
Flint & Steel (backpack, ??wt)
Trail Rations- 1 days (backpack, ??wt)
Other backpack contents (backpack, ??wt)

Coins- ??gp, ??sp, ??cp (pouch, ??wt)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
Other pouch contents (pouch, ??wt)


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 19, 2008)

Bump. This is a lesson for all you would-be sacrifices: have your victim ready to go.


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 25, 2008)

Creamsteak, sorry for the no show. Just give my place in line to one of the others who are waiting.


----------

